# Help required with next step in cockapoo campaign..



## Bernie (Jan 2, 2014)

So the next step in the campaign is to bring the Mrs to understand our shared need for the cockapoo. She it was who suggested a dog, so that's good, she thought a cocker might be the thing, so that's good, all we need to do now is to reveal to her the manifold lovelinesses of the cockapoo and the job is done.

So I need:

1. a slideshow of photos of lovely cockapoos, and 

2. a concise (but accurate) description of the many virtues and the minor drawbacks of the cockapoo.

Over to you, cockapooists!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha.. I love this. I will prepare some relevant information for you!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I was bonkers enough to get two at once. I think it was tougher with the potty training. But easier on the biting (they learned on each other more than they did on me).the good - they are loving and playful and smart and energetic and bouncy and cuddly and sweet and kissable and loyal and.... The bad their teeth are pretty remarkable. They keep chewing up all their plush toys and anything else that resembles a plush toy. They want to be with me all the time (could be good too). My two are phenomenal diggers. Me and my landscapers are constantly filling up holes. Beemer barks, a lot. As for the most incredible thing is that have been amazingly patient with my nieces, one of whom was deathly afraid of any dog and will now take then on a walk all by her self (of course with supervision). She pets them and hugs them. And just loves them. 

Here are a few of my favorite pictures. I think they look great but I particularly like how they wear outfits.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh the delightful Lexi and Beemer are a perfect example of why you should get a Cockapoo x (or two!!)


----------



## redessa (Nov 11, 2013)

What a fun project! This is Daisy. I cannot take her anywhere or have anyone over without hearing how cute she is. Most of them even want to hold her. Speaking of which, she has the softest hair - which does not end up all over your hands or clothes. My parents have two cocker spaniels and there's fur everywhere. Personality wise, she's quite similar to my parents' dogs (when they were younger). She's playful and happy and loves everyone. The first time I held her, she nuzzled right into my neck and licked my cheek. She'll do the same to anyone who will let her. She also seems quite smart and picks up on things very quickly. 

The biggest negative is that she chews on everything. She's not quite 4 months old yet so I'm hoping she'll outgrow that somewhat once her adult teeth are in. The only other thing is that sometimes she gets too excitable. Again, I expect this is a puppy behavior and when she's overly wound up, we just confine her to her room (a small bathroom where she has a bed, water & toys) till she settles down.

Overall, she's a great dog. In my house, getting a dog was my idea and I wanted a poodle mix because of my son's allergies. Ending up with Daisy was just a stroke of luck. I assumed I would care about whatever dog I got but I never imagined how much I would fall in love with this little critter.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When we got Molly we were originally looking for a medium labradoodle but then we came across her picture and fell in love with her big chocolate head She loves everyone and everything. She is silly and loving and brings us lots of joy.

Everyone loves her and I always get comments on how beautiful her colors are. People still pick her up when they see her and she is 1 now.

The puppy days were hard lots of nipping and biting and pooping and peeing but in no time she was trained and a good girl. She hasn't wrecked anything in the house except for the lining under the couch  Cockapoo's are sort of like babies they follow you everywhere and are very needy


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh the delightful Lexi and Beemer are a perfect example of why you should get a Cockapoo x (or two!!)


Ralph & Ruby too. The adventures of Ralph and sheep is one of my favorite of all things wonderful and tortuous about these guys. And adorable Daisy. She looks like she could be older sibling to Roxy & Dudley. And Molly - well she has a special place in all of our hearts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Here are some pictures of Piper.











































Well can't upload more photos. Similar story. Hubby read "The Art of Raising in the Rain". He asked if a dog would fit in our family. Well the answer is YES! He wasn't completely sure this was the right decision but he is now. 

There will be times you wonder if it was the right decision. But you will get past all the puppy stuff. Piper is starting to grow up. She is even schedule for her spay the 8th. 

I could never give her up now. She fits so well in our family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Here you go.. My girls! 

Lola is very unique.. Not many cockapoos have a smooth/open face like her. She's my elegant beauty. Nina's my little teddy with her cutie fuzzy face and gorgeous smile 

Here's description from previous thread...

This is interesting! I've read a bit about both breeds as I've always been convinced Lola favours the poodle in temperament, shape and movement.

Hmm ok my two..

Lola

Many people would say Lola favours the cocker.. I beg to differ. She has the coat and smooth face and slightly longer back like the cocker but that's where it ends looks wise. Her build favours the poodle - long legs, slender, fine structure. Eyes - almond shaped. Face - fine, perfectly elegant, not broad at all. Feet - oval, not broad. Deep chest - well sprung ribs like Kiki . Long neck to carry her head proudly (however she has a cocker sniffer urge). Her ears are long like a spaniel and close to her head. She moves like a poodle. Personality wise there is a good mixture of the two. I would say the common characteristics of both she carries are trainable, faithful, active. She has the affection, playful and friendliness of the cocker with that look of love in her eyes that bores in to your soul, and the alert and intelligence of a poodle - she is fully aware of what is happening all the time, she's on high alert any time any one is near the house and let's us know if anything is untoward. Love her!

Nina

Nina's shape is almost identical to Lola's (long legs, back and slender) but she has much bigger paws - like spades, a shorter muzzle and big round eyes. She is only little though so will be interesting to see how she develops. She moves less elegantly but again that might just be the puppiness, although she does trot with her head up on her long neck at times.. So can have the poodly movement at times. 

Her personality if just lovely and so relaxed and laid back. Maybe more of a cocker? Not on such high alert as Lola. Nina is playful, very friendly, intelligent, easily trained, laid back, quiet natured, adoring, affectionate and loving, VERY cute! 

Phew.. Think that's it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=32026&highlight=Traits

This is a really great thread wherein we described our cockapoos... Just read back on it and it is a good read!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I tried to copy it here but couldn't she here is my top nine reasons to love my cockapoos. (this link is to my blog complete with pictures.It is an honest account of having my poos.)

http://tgssforeva.wordpress.com/2013/07/21/top-9-reasons-i-love-my-cockapoos/

here is the number one reason!!!

http://tgssforeva.wordpress.com/2013/07/21/im-old-gandalf/

I love them so much that this time last year I had one and I now have 3!!
they are smart, loving, loyal and just the right size. If there is any down side it is the grooming. If you learn to do it yourself you save money, but it is work. That said it is SO worth it!!!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

redessa said:


> What a fun project! This is Daisy. I cannot take her anywhere or have anyone over without hearing how cute she is. Most of them even want to hold her. Speaking of which, she has the softest hair - which does not end up all over your hands or clothes. My parents have two cocker spaniels and there's fur everywhere. Personality wise, she's quite similar to my parents' dogs (when they were younger). She's playful and happy and loves everyone. The first time I held her, she nuzzled right into my neck and licked my cheek. She'll do the same to anyone who will let her. She also seems quite smart and picks up on things very quickly.
> 
> The biggest negative is that she chews on everything. She's not quite 4 months old yet so I'm hoping she'll outgrow that somewhat once her adult teeth are in. The only other thing is that sometimes she gets too excitable. Again, I expect this is a puppy behavior and when she's overly wound up, we just confine her to her room (a small bathroom where she has a bed, water & toys) till she settles down.
> 
> Overall, she's a great dog. In my house, getting a dog was my idea and I wanted a poodle mix because of my son's allergies. Ending up with Daisy was just a stroke of luck. I assumed I would care about whatever dog I got but I never imagined how much I would fall in love with this little critter.


That picture should be front and center on your slideshow of pictures. How freaking adorable !!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Well can't upload more photos. Similar story. Hubby read "The Art of Raising in the Rain". He asked if a dog would fit in our family. Well the answer is YES! He wasn't completely sure this was the right decision but he is now.
> 
> There will be times you wonder if it was the right decision. But you will get past all the puppy stuff. Piper is starting to grow up. She is even schedule for her spay the 8th.
> 
> ...


The book is called "The Art of Racing in the Rain", I think. I read that book 2-3 years ago when it came out on a plane to Australia. I cried on the plane, it was such a touching story.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

SamRinde said:


> The book is called "The Art of Racing in the Rain", I think. I read that book 2-3 years ago when it came out on a plane to Australia. I cried on the plane, it was such a touching story.


Yea that's it. Type O my part.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My favourite ruby puppy pic


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My favourite Ralph pic (dressed up for the pirate weekend at conwy, north wales!) x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> My favourite ruby puppy pic





Tinman said:


> My favourite Ralph pic (dressed up for the pirate weekend at conwy, north wales!) x


These are my fav pics too!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

All I can say is if you are looking for THE happiest dog. With THE Waggiest Tail, THE loveliest disposition, THE most loyal devoted companion, THE friendliest nature, THE most intelligent, one that is super with children THE funniest clown, with an irrepressible love of life then it HAS to be a cockerpoo.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> All I can say is if you are looking for THE happiest dog. With THE Waggiest Tail, THE loveliest disposition, THE most loyal devoted companion, THE friendliest nature, THE most intelligent, one that is super with children THE funniest clown, with an irrepressible love of life then it HAS to be a cockerpoo.


I second that!! And LOVES to give lots and lots of kisses


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh yes, lots of kisses and cuddles. Forgot that bit, thank you Claire!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And the bouncing, the running and the digging 

Is your wife convinced yet?
Cockapoos are lovely dogs and their joyous approach to life is infectious, you can't help but smile when they are with you... even when they've destroyed your garden and marched mud through your house!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is not a cockapoo, but a cavapoodliepoo (75% poodle 25% CKC)
She is often mistaken for a cockapoo and obviously her poodlie side is shared 

I'm including her here because these pics demonstrate her love to be active. In the house she is a cuddlebug, as is Dot who is cockapoo. But outside they are very active. 
They love their walks. Runnning, jumping, swimming, chasing, racing, retrieving. I think it is important that you also appreciate this side of their personalities and are ready for it. I love, love, love walking my dogs


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> My favourite ruby puppy pic





Tinman said:


> My favourite Ralph pic (dressed up for the pirate weekend at conwy, north wales!) x





RuthMill said:


> These are my fav pics too!!


I love those they were so cute


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is Rufus. As affectionate as a cuddly bunny, as cuddly as your very best teddybear, as devoted as your best friend ever, as smart as whip, as playful as a sea otter and as loved as any dog anywhere.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great look Rufus! I love you too


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Some great action shots from you there marzi - 
Is that Kiki doing the timed dummy retrieval? & Lizzie at the end encouraging??


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Some great action shots from you there marzi -
> Is that Kiki doing the timed dummy retrieval? & Lizzie at the end encouraging??


Yes Kiki was flying down the Gun Dog scurry. Unfortunately she dropped the retrieve article, but as far as she is concerned it is Inzi's job to fetch things!
Kiki needs very little encouragement to run and jump, but Lizzie was certainly cheering her on


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Yes Kiki was flying down the Gun Dog scurry. Unfortunately she dropped the retrieve article, but as far as she is concerned it is Inzi's job to fetch things!
> Kiki needs very little encouragement to run and jump, but Lizzie was certainly cheering her on


The gun dog scurry!! I couldn't remember it's name, I may put Ralph in at a game fair this year, he really only brings balls back so I can't imaging us getting a good timing 
Good on Lizzie! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> The gun dog scurry!! I couldn't remember it's name, I may put Ralph in at a game fair this year, he really only brings balls back so I can't imaging us getting a good timing
> Good on Lizzie! X


Most places we go they are happy for you to put your ball rather than their dummy at the end of the run. Inzi would be brilliant at it, but she has an absolute phobia of silent dog whistles (who knows why) we have given up taking her places where there are gun dog displays as so many of them use those whistles.

I'm sure Ralph would love it. I wondered if the straw bails would be too huge for Kiki - the middle ones in the run are two stacked up - but she just pings on and off them - honestly she is airborne almost the entire way!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

It's simple enough - get a cockapoo and your wife will be eternally grateful! We have Billy who is 2.5 years now. He arrived in our lives at 8 weeks and completed our family. We were smitten within hours and this has grown into the fact that we love him - and he loves us. 
Playmate, walking companion, confidante, friend and always there with a big smile and the waggiest tail! 
Just get one...and here's why:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What is not to like?, they are fantastic fun and love everyone, a Cockapoo will love you both to bits and will make you laugh everyday, how could she resist?!!
- ok there is the drawback that they love to get really mucky (doesn't every dog though?), can be a bit naughty (still fun) and the coat does take a bit of work but worth it...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Loved your photos on photo bucket dawn, a skateboarding Dudley!! Amazing x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

As puppies they're hard work, but so cute and once they have grown up a little they are delightfully affectionate, fun, cuddly and totally gorgeous to look at!

My dog sitter has said that after having an Airedale terrier, a lurcher and looking after a variety of other people's dogs including Dalmatians, labradoodle and staffordshire bull terriers, the only dog she would ever have now is a cockapoo <3 all thanks to Tilly being gorgeous!

Here are a few photos and a link to Tilly's new movie that I just finished! 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AZFJIJgzs6o


----------

